# River Severn old sailing ship.



## Ragworm

Can anyone identify this ship please, I thought it may be the William Ashburner.


----------



## John Rogers

I'm pretty sure it is the William Ashburner, I served as deck hand on her back in 1947, Not far from there is where she ran up on a sand bar and was lost.


----------



## Ragworm

Thank you John. The photo's of the William Ashburner show quite different rigging so am a little confused by that, although when this was taken, by my Dad she must have changed somewhat from when she was built.

She was lost I think in 1950 so this photo was taken either 49 or 50, what also confuses me is the tanker, to me it looks newer than 49/50. Please correct me if im wrong. Photo was taken in the river Severn opposite the National Nautical School at Portishead.


----------



## John Rogers

You are correct, she was a total loss, she re-floated herself but then went aground again further down river. I read she was burned where she sat by a policeman who bought the wreck and salvaged all the copper plating from the old girl.
As for the rigging the square rig spar and sail was removed. She was owned by Nickolas Sinnott from Limerick who was also the Captain of her. There is a painting of her in all her sails in my gallery, you are welcomed to download it.

Where are you located.?


----------



## Ragworm

John Rogers said:


> You are correct, she was a total loss, she re-floated herself but then went aground again further down river. I read she was burned where she sat by a policeman who bought the wreck and salvaged all the copper plating from the old girl.
> As for the rigging the square rig spar and sail was removed. She was owned by Nickolas Sinnott from Limerick who was also the Captain of her. There is a painting of her in all he sails in my gallery, you are welcomed to download it.
> 
> Where are you located.?


I live in Bristol now but was brought up in the grounds of the Nautical school, my Dad was head Gardner from 49 to 71. There was another ketch that traveled up and down the severn in the 50's and possibly into the early 60's, mainly under power from what sounded like a single cylinder diesel engine, there was always a cry going up "ketch" whenever she appeared, any ideas who she might have been, thanks, Peter.


----------



## John Rogers

Peter, the William Ashburner was listed as a cut down 3 masted schooner and in her day she was one of the fastest schooners afloat. When they cut down her square rig they installed a small single diesel in her and she sounded like a Put Putt one lung engine used only when getting close to the Lock Gates and inside the dock.
I lived in Avonmouth Shire area from 1932 -1954 then moved to the states.


----------



## Ragworm

John Rogers said:


> Peter, the William Ashburner was listed as a cut down 3 masted schooner and in her day she was one of the fastest schooners afloat. When they cut down her square rig they installed a small single diesel in her and she sounded like a Put Putt one lung engine used only when getting close to the Lock Gates and inside the dock.
> I lived in Avonmouth Shire area from 1932 -1954 then moved to the states.


Its brilliant to find out you actually served aboard her in 47, a year before I was born. I am still confused though, for the first 10 or 12 years of my life there was a ship we always called the ketch which frequented the channel, there was always some excitement when it appeared, this though could not have been the William Ashburner if she was scrapped in the very early 50's. So my quest is now to find which ship this was. Any suggestions?? It has though been great talking to you, thank you ?


----------



## John Rogers

Peter, in your search remember a Ketch only has two masts.


----------



## Ragworm

John Rogers said:


> Peter, in your search remember a Ketch only has two masts.


Thanks for that John, something I did not know. I have also asked a friend called Peter Tambling, he was skipper on a number of ships on the Severn, I will see what, if anything he comes up with. I would have bet money it was the William Ashburner but the dates are all wrong. Still, she had a Putt Putt engine as you put it so the search continues.


----------



## Ragworm

Ragworm said:


> Thanks for that John, something I did not know. I have also asked a friend called Peter Tambling, he was skipper on a number of ships on the Severn, I will see what, if anything he comes up with. I would have bet money it was the William Ashburner but the dates are all wrong. Still, she had a Putt Putt engine as you put it so the search continues.


After a quick look it may have been the Irene...possibly


----------



## Autolycus

Close resemblance to Kathleen & May.


----------



## John Rogers

Ragworm said:


> After a quick look it may have been the Irene...possibly


Peter, there was another Put-Put I served on before the William Ashburner, her name was the Hannah out of Bideford Devon but she had a steel hull and no sails.


Autolycus said:


> Close resemblance to Kathleen & May.


Yes she is, Kathleen & May was a fine looking ship.


----------



## Ragworm

Autolycus said:


> Close resemblance to Kathleen & May.


Ah yes, I'd forgotten the Kathleen & May...

More info given to me just now....as follows:-

The William Ashburner was a three masted schooner .The two masted ketches on the run passing Portishead were Democrat , Irene, Garlenstone, Trally , schooners Eilian Result, Emily Barrat,.I have been scratching my brain so hopefully these memories will answer your question. Cheers


----------

